# can some one please give me some advice lol sorry



## throwaway account (Feb 5, 2021)

Hey guys  im looking into getting a children's python (juvenile) soon and I was wondering if someone could help me figure out what watt would work best for a *Reptile One RTF-900HT Terrarium (90 x 45 x 60) 
I would also be getting a thermostat but I just want to be sure that ill have the right temperature please and ty *


----------



## Herpetology (Feb 5, 2021)

a juvenile childrens python would do better in something like this (available at reject shop for 3$) with some holes poked in for ventilation and with a 7-14w heatmat underneath 1/3rd of it. The enclosure you are looking at isnt quite recommended as it is glass and will therefore lose lots of its heat, nevermind that its also expensive! a melamine enclosure would be a better option.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Feb 5, 2021)

Yea what he said


----------



## a1devilishxo (Feb 5, 2021)

throwaway account said:


> Hey guys  im looking into getting a children's python (juvenile) soon and I was wondering if someone could help me figure out what watt would work best for a *Reptile One RTF-900HT Terrarium (90 x 45 x 60)
> I would also be getting a thermostat but I just want to be sure that ill have the right temperature please and ty *


100watt should be perfect


----------



## throwaway account (Feb 5, 2021)

okay ty I will definitely be taking this into account for the possible near future



Herptology said:


> a juvenile childrens python would do better in something like this (available at reject shop for 3$) with some holes poked in for ventilation and with a 7-14w heatmat underneath 1/3rd of it. The enclosure you are looking at isnt quite recommended as it is glass and will therefore lose lots of its heat, nevermind that its also expensive! a melamine enclosure would be a better option.
> View attachment 330642


okay I ill look into This a lot more ty for the advice  when its older I would like to eventually move it into the previously mentioned enclosure, when I do what watt bulb would u recommend?


----------



## Nathan_J (Feb 15, 2021)

i have that same enclosure (*RTF-900HT Terrarium*) and i use a 150W bulb which is on all the time (into a thermostat) and i have a heat mat which i also use during the winter months. It also depends on where you are located. I'm in Sydney so it can get pretty hot but also very cold.
Important that you use a thermostat as just plugging in a 150W bulb that is on continuously could be harmful as it is gonna get pretty hot.

With the 900HT Terrarium, you will lose a lot of heat via the mesh top. One solution to this is to cut some cardboard/timber/whatever and apply alfoil to the bottom and cover about 2/3 of the mesh top. This helps keep the heat in the enclosure.
If you need a photo to clarify, just let me know.


----------



## throwaway account (Feb 17, 2021)

yes I understand tysm


----------

